# Looking for recommendations for cleaning bandsaw wheels and blade



## dv8eod (Aug 20, 2020)

The reason I am asking is that I finished resawing a bunch of pine from pallets that apparently wasn't fully dry. The pitch has gummed up my blade and the gullets are full of sawdust that has hardened. On top of that, there are lines of pitch and dust stuck to the wheels.
Are there any suggestions for a cleaning product that will not damage the rubber or other parts in the machine? I'm thinking a dremel and wire wheel will suffice for the blade itself, but if there are any ideas that mean less mess and are faster, I am open to hearing them.
Thank you.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, margarine will dissolve pine pitch, then you can clean off the margarine with soap and water. It's an old woodsman trick.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I just coil up my BS blade and clean it like I do my table saw blades. A 5 gallon bucket with enough ammonia/water mix of Simple Green to cover and let it soak for a few hours.

For the BS tires, I have a scraper I use against the tire while spinning the wheels by hand.

Blade guide parts can get fouled as well so check those out!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

> Yes, margarine will dissolve pine pitch, then you can clean off the margarine with soap and water. It s an old woodsman trick.
> 
> - bondogaposis


Works great for getting gum out of your hair too!


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

+1 on the Simple Green. Works for me.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Krud Kutter - give it a try!


----------



## dv8eod (Aug 20, 2020)

Thank you gentlemen for all the tips. I'll be trying them out in the next couple of days as I still have to do some more cutting, thankfully no more resawing. 
(sigh- the things we do for our wives…..)

Just to be clear, the margarine doesn't need to be melted, just spread on and let sit for a bit?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I was just reading up on cleaning planer beds and acetone was cited as effective.


----------



## Wood_Scraps (Jan 31, 2021)

Lot of good recommendations. I work quite a bit with pine. I've found a roughly 50/50 mix of laundry detergent and water works really well.

Mix it in a little spray bottle. Spritz it on. Then use a nylon or brass brush to scrub the teeth. I'll then rinse the blade with water and dry it off.

Just did this with one of my TS blades yesterday. Makes the teeth shine like new.


----------



## Bstrom (Aug 30, 2020)

I use Mineral Spirits on the tires and Thinner on the blade.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Just to be clear, the margarine doesn't need to be melted, just spread on and let sit for a bit?

No, it doesn't need to be melted, just room temperature so it is just a bit soft. I just use the kind that comes in a tub which is already soft. Just work in the margarine into the pitch with your fingers and the pitch should come off with a paper towel. It will leave your bandsaw tire a bit greasy, so then wipe it down with a damp soapy rag to remove the margarine.


----------



## dv8eod (Aug 20, 2020)

Following up on this little project, I used margarine on the wheels and Goo-Gone on the blade itself. The margarine did wonders; thanks for the tip bondogaposis! It was a little messy but cleaned it off pretty nicely. The margarine also kept the dust down as it was coming off, which was nice. The blade I sprayed until it was fully coated and let set in a bucket for a few minutes. Then I took it out in the yard and hosed it off. Blew all the pitch and dust right off. I lightly oiled it before coiling it up and putting away until it's needed again. I'll use alcohol to get rid of the oil at that time. I'm thinking it probably would have been better if I wiped it down with wax instead. Then I could have just put it back on and ran with it, without needing to take the time to clean it off again.
So, thanks again everyone for the help.


----------



## CWWoodworking (Nov 28, 2017)

Razor blade.


----------



## Harryn (Apr 25, 2011)

I have mounted the tip of an old toothbrush so it wipes the wheels continuously. It keeps them clean.


----------



## rizzo (Dec 21, 2014)

I clean my tablesaw blades and bandsaw blades with boeshield. They make a cleaner that just melts away anything on the blade and leaves them looking like new. I love it and it's super easy I just do it in a utility sink and it's really quick.


----------

